
When Selling Virtual Products Abroad, Don’t Put Prices on Autopilot - prostoalex
http://techcrunch.com/2015/07/26/when-selling-virtual-products-abroad-dont-put-prices-on-autopilot/?ncid=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29
======
thaumasiotes
> We questioned whether the common practice in the U.S. of setting prices with
> endings of 99 cents would resonate internationally. Whatever psychological
> advantage comes from this pricing strategy is lost in automated currency
> conversions. We moved prices for the app up and down from 99-cent endings to
> see what would happen. We saw no correlation between price endings and sales
> in other currencies. It’s likely that people in other countries have become
> accustomed to seeing unusual endings on prices as a result of automated
> currency conversions, especially in app stores, thus removing the common
> U.S.-based psychological associations with 99 cents.

I don't see any indication in here that they tested whether US customers had a
different response to price endings than international customers do.

